# So what gives you the eebie-jeebies?



## rockbot (Oct 19, 2011)

While digging that is!

 I totally can't handle these things... yuke!

 I hate when you're digging and they fall out of the roots..[:'(]

 This ones about 6 inches long.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 19, 2011)

Rocky,
 That's nuts! If that thing didn't give you the willies, there's something wrong with you (i.e. you're a zombie). I've never ever seen anything remotely like that from around here but if I did, I'd freak out. The closest thing we've got is domestic centipedes. Don't like 'em much either, but they rarely exceed an inch or two.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 19, 2011)

largest one I've seen was a foot long give or take a leg![]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 19, 2011)

I suppose that once they reach a foot long you'd better worry that they might 'take a leg'. []


----------



## rockbot (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> I suppose that once they reach a foot long you'd better worry that they might 'take a leg'. []


 
 Now I got to tell you a story.

 The south eastern side of the Island is pretty dry. We used to do a lot of night fishing when the moon and winds are just right. One night the fish were biting good 
 but the ocean was ruff. Around 2100 it starts to rain. So what happens is the centipedes come out. Next think you know I'm running around with hundreds of them crawling everywhere. I had to hide between the pounding surf and the centipedes. What a nightmare that was![&:]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> While digging that is!
> 
> ...


 
 We have alot of creepy crawlies here in the desert, but nothing like that. eeewwww!! [X(]  ~Mike


----------



## rockbot (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They get it in the house sometimes too! my Mom got bitten under her boob one night while sleeping. We had to tear apart the room till we found it![]


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> While digging that is!
> 
> ...


 [] That sucker is horrible!! must grow em big inna islands cause here in Cali they only get maybe an inch an a half long. I hate snakes in the weeds and stuff at old dumps. or under tin pieces or boards.uuuuuuuuuuuggghh


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 19, 2011)

You need to dress a little better for your digs  Rock [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, I'm sure glad we don't have those guys around here... []

 There's these big, weird looking cave crickets in my dump. I know they're harmless, but when one is sitting silently, waiting for the perfect moment to strike, it makes me a bit jumpy... They jump straight to the face if you get too close... [:-]


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't mind snakes, spiders and most insects but I hate those big, southern cockroaches that fly.  They are the American Cockroach, sometimes called a waterbug, and they get up to 1 1/2 inches....I don't even like writing about them!!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 19, 2011)

Yuck!  We have these tiny bugs here, with two pincers that look like a Scorpion.  Joe looked them up and I forget what he found.  Maybe I just didn't want to remember.  Bugs always creep me out.  If I ever see a spider, I call Joe to get it!


----------



## epackage (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Wow, I'm sure glad we don't have those guys around here... []
> 
> There's these big, weird looking cave crickets in my dump. I know they're harmless, but when one is sitting silently, waiting for the perfect moment to strike, it makes me a bit jumpy... They jump straight to the face if you get too close... [:-]


 You find a dead body a few months back yet cave crickets scare you, I find that very funny for some reason buddy....[8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> While digging that is!
> 
> ...


 We have a much smaller version of them around here[8|]-----creepy crawlers[8D]


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 19, 2011)

I was only 4-5 years old when we lived in Hawaii but I still remember my mom telling us about the centipedes and warning us to stay away from them.  I even remember that the little girl across the street ended up in the hospital when one bit her.  I never did see on but I guess the whole thing made an impression on me.


----------



## madman (Oct 19, 2011)

i hate yellow jackets and poisonous spiders, ive got digs lined up that i cant dig, cause every time them dang bees smell fresh dirt they swam me lol,ha ha not for long!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Wasps and hornets bother more than those big 'ol centipedes. They are over on our side of the Island, too, and I find them when cleaning up the vegetation. How about those big cane spiders? They are harmless, but scare the crap out of those who haven't seen 'em before.


----------



## ktbi (Oct 19, 2011)

I remember a Magnum PI episode where he was bitten by one of them and got real sick. I've seen a few of them up to maybe 10 inches long and they easily give me the creeps. We have a Vinegaroon in the desert. Looks creepy, and also goes by the name of Whip Scorpion. Mostly harmless but can give a good bite (pinch actually) and I know people who have had bad reactions. I don't like these either....Ron

 [align=right]   [/align]


----------



## carobran (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> While digging that is!
> 
> ...


 you mean you didnt eat him?!?..........._it looks like peaches & cream flavored!!.......[8|][8|][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][][]_


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2011)

That thing is nasty-looking [&:] I'm not a fan of centipedes or millipedes. The year after I bought my house, we had a millipede invasion in our basement. You literally could not step anywhere down there without crunching about a dozen of them. Not that I had any problem with killing the things, but they absolutely REEK when you crush them. I tried a few fogger bombs without much success. 150 bucks to the Orkin man, and he eradicated the miserable creatures. They haven't been back since (7 years), so the Orkin Man rocks!

 My worst digging nemesis has been the little ground-dwelling yellow jackets in dumps. One of them stung me right on the tip of the nose once, creating an instant burst of sneezing, eye watering and profanity [] I watch out for snakes, too, but fortunately don't see too many.  ~Jim


----------



## carobran (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah,we had a centipede invasion last year...............if you lifted the dogs water bowls there would be a big mass of then................id grab a big rock and Bombs Away!!![8D]...........and they do smell terrible[:'(][:'(]


----------



## rockbot (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesting critters and stories. Ron, that whip scorpion is nasty![]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 20, 2011)

These would be at the top of my list.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 20, 2011)

Super corny music, but this thing would scare the you know what out of me, if I saw it.  It does look similar to a basking shark, so maybe it's harmless.  An interesting scientific discovery, nonetheless.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Yuck!  We have these tiny bugs here, with two pincers that look like a Scorpion.  Joe looked them up and I forget what he found.  Maybe I just didn't want to remember.  Bugs always creep me out.  If I ever see a spider, I call Joe to get it!


 

 I think your talking about "Earwigs" "Ear wigs"  something like that.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think she means earwigs.. I've seen big 2 in long burrowing insects with lobster-style claws ..I don't know what they're called, though.. anyway, I am with the crowd who can't handle bees, yellowjackets, wasps, and hornets.. try hanging out with them on top of a 28 foot extension ladder.. [:-]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I don't think she means earwigs.. I've seen big 2 in long burrowing insects with lobster-style claws ..I don't know what they're called, though.. anyway, I am with the crowd who can't handle bees, yellowjackets, wasps, and hornets.. try hanging out with them on top of a 28 foot extension ladder.. [:-]


 
 Yeah, that's what I mean.  I can't take bees of any kind, either.


----------



## carobran (Oct 20, 2011)

if theres one thing i cant stand its spiders[][:'(][:'(]...............id rateher have bees and wasps then spiders any day[8|]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Rocky,
 Here's one of the centipedes we have. Certainly not dangerous but they are creepy.


 Laur - Those camel spiders are amazing. Just one more thing the guys over there have to deal with.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 AAAHHHHH  The pleasures of being an outdoors man in paradise.

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Yuck!Â  We have these tiny bugs here, with two pincers that look like a Scorpion.Â  Joe looked them up and I forget what he found.Â  Maybe I just didn't want to remember.Â  Bugs always creep me out.Â  If I ever see a spider, I call Joe to get it!


 
 Hey Lauren,

 Are'ya talkin about these guyz?







 From Animal Planet + creepy anecdotes.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey Rocky,
> Here's one of the centipedes we have. Certainly not dangerous but they are creepy.
> ...


 
 wow. never seen that type before and such long legs.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

Bug? that ain't a bug,this is a bug!


----------



## suzanne (Oct 21, 2011)

Let me cut to the chase.  I don't like this thread.  Goodbye.


----------



## markmendiola991 (Oct 21, 2011)

workout - best electronic cig - Recessed Lighting


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2011)

What are "EEBIE-JEEBIES" and is it contagious??JAMIE


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Chuck,
 That Markmendiola name (above) looks like hes fishing. Time to delete another bad one.


----------



## Gromit0299 (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> These would be at the top of my list.


 
 Red, I would FREAK.OUT. My sis lives on Okinawa where they have big banana spiders in the jungle.  They also have what she calls "ninja spiders" because they are so fast.  

 For me it's probably bees and wasps that I'm most afraid of.  Centipedes second.  Im not a fan of spiders but I can deal with them unless they start getting big and furry.  We have farmland behind us, and this time of year, we get the half dollar sized ones. I usually scream.  Hate them.  Does anyone remember a made for tv movie in the 80's about a spider invasion (not aracnaphobia).  I remember this little girl on a swing with a bunch of spiders walking under her.  I was little, and that image STILL haunts me.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 21, 2011)

Surface, no it's a smaller bug.  I don't really want to look it up, but I might for the sake of the forum lol.  

 Okay, here it is. I don't think we had these where I grew up.  Must be a regional thing; I wonder if they speak Buffalo English?[8|][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> What are "EEBIE-JEEBIES" and is it contagious??JAMIE


. 

 Its not eebie    heebie. Jeebies"


----------



## rockbot (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Surface, no it's a smaller bug.Â  I don't really want to look it up, but I might for the sake of the forum lol.Â
> 
> Okay, here it is. I don't think we had these where I grew up.Â  Must be a regional thing; I wonder if they speak Buffalo English?[8|][]


 
 looks like a mutant flea![][]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 21, 2011)

They are nasty.  I hate bugs.  I can't think of one I like.  I also hate mites and those things that live in your eyelashes.  I remember you saying you had used an electron microscope, Rock.  Did you ever look at anything like that using it?


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 21, 2011)

This will freak you out.  Don't say I didn't warn you.  Hey, it's Halloween season after all.


----------



## Aumie (Oct 21, 2011)

I find these in the soil where I have pumpkins planted, Blech!


----------



## Aumie (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Yuck!Â  We have these tiny bugs here, with two pincers that look like a Scorpion.Â  Joe looked them up and I forget what he found.Â  Maybe I just didn't want to remember.Â  Bugs always creep me out.Â  If I ever see a spider, I call Joe to get it!


 

 I think it's a Book Scorpion apparently they're also called Psuedoscorpians, (how appropriate) They're actually part of the arachnid family, I found one of these while in my senior year of art class in high school and brought it to my science teacher and he identified it.   

 So not only is it a creepy pincer bug, its also a creepy spider.


----------



## carobran (Oct 21, 2011)

i was sitting against a tree one day hunting............i looked down and there was a wolf spider the size of a half dollar sitting on my hand[][:'(]...................im sure all the birds and squirrels were very intrigued by my little dance[8|][][8D][8D][]


----------



## rockbot (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> They are nasty.Â  I hate bugs.Â  I can't think of one I like.Â  I also hate mites and those things that live in your eyelashes.Â  I remember you saying you had used an electron microscope, Rock.Â  Did you ever look at anything like that using it?


 
 No Red. It was in a clean room used to look at junctions of microwave monolithic integrated circuits and stuff. But we did sneak in a few things now and then.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

People eat those things,good protein[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Aumie
> 
> I find these in the soil where I have pumpkins planted, Blech!


 
 people eat these things


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

Holy Crow that is ugly Reds. Lucky its not the size of a shark!


----------



## rockbot (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Holy Crow that is ugly Reds. Lucky its not the size of a shark!


 
 yikes! aliens I tell you![]


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh "HEEBIE" ..HEEBIE JEEBIES...like "THE SCREAMING HABDABS...I get those when I look in a mirror...some get them when they look at me...I have gotten them before when digging for bottles and look up to see a huge ground hog looking real mean at me and won't run or act afraid...I slowly moved away!!I still wonder if it had rabies,babies close by or if they are always that fearless?JAMIE


----------



## rockbot (Oct 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 [][]


----------



## SC pontil collector (Oct 22, 2011)

My chickens loved to eat centipedes. They knew exactly how to kill them. They hold down the head and rip off the the head and the two fangs that on are each side of the head. Good protein food for chickens.
 I asked a biology professor at U of H what type of poison the centipedes had. She said that it is a neuro  toxin.
 We had them everywhere on the eastside and I grew up in Lahaina and they were plenty there as well.
 Only got bit once, fever that night and swelling for a few days. Then about three weeks later the area of the bite became full of pus. Popped it open, clean it out and was o.k.
 Sc pontil collector


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 22, 2011)

What gives me the heebie jeebies?   Running out of beer.


----------



## madman (Oct 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> What gives me the heebie jeebies? Â  Running out of beer.


lol! right!


----------



## rockbot (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SC pontil collector
> 
> My chickens loved to eat centipedes. They knew exactly how to kill them. They hold down the head and rip off the the head and the two fangs that on are each side of the head. Good protein food for chickens.
> I asked a biology professor at U of H what type of poison the centipedes had. She said that it is a neuro  toxin.
> ...


 
 Very interesting. Never knew you grew up out here, cool.[]


----------



## nydigger (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey Rocky,
> Here's one of the centipedes we have. Certainly not dangerous but they are creepy.
> ...


 
 House centipede that is. All centipedes are poisonous....their bite is like a bee sting...if your allergic to bees they can kill you


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  nydigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for that info, NYdigger.  I had no idea, but it's good to know as I am severely allergic to bees.  Hopefully, I won't encounter either!  I did have a lot of bees in my garden this year, buzzing around pollinating flowers on herbs and vegetables and none of them bothered me.  I just had to be careful.  They can be scary, but they're a great help to a gardener.


----------



## SC pontil collector (Oct 23, 2011)

My dad was Haole/Hawaiian, mom was Japanese. Our O'hana is spread throughout the isalnds. Grew up in Lahaina, mainland when I was 12 , went back in 71 to O'ahu. My buddas and I surfed the North Shore a lot. Back and forth from mainalnd to the islands many times. Last lived in Hilo, surfed Honol'i'i, tomstones (a lot) Bay Front and Puna before it was eaten up.
 My brother died about 5 years ago and his wife and I (we're like brudda & sista) decided to move back to the mainland. She does most of the posting on the website.
 Hey, how about the blue kanapi? Smaller, but still pack a punch. You stay live in Hilo?
 sc pontil collector


----------



## rockbot (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SC pontil collector
> 
> My dad was Haole/Hawaiian, mom was Japanese. Our O'hana is spread throughout the isalnds. Grew up in Lahaina, mainland when I was 12 , went back in 71 to O'ahu. My buddas and I surfed the North Shore a lot. Back and forth from mainalnd to the islands many times. Last lived in Hilo, surfed Honol'i'i, tomstones (a lot) Bay Front and Puna before it was eaten up.
> My brother died about 5 years ago and his wife and I (we're like brudda & sista) decided to move back to the mainland. She does most of the posting on the website.
> ...


 
 Yes SC, I'm a third generation Portugee![] born and raised in Hilo. Moved around a bit myself after high school. Moved back in 91 and haven't left since.[]

 Never was much of a surfer, but did a lot of fishing and diving. We used to go out past Honoli'i in a zodiac at night.. crazy! Caught over 85 sharks over the years and always released them back. You would never catch me in the water today![]


----------



## carobran (Oct 23, 2011)

i saw a bottle at the flea market yeasterday from Hilo,Hawaii[]


----------



## SC pontil collector (Oct 23, 2011)

I have had Tigers bump me out in the line up. Once, I was sitting next to a friend and he was bumped so hard he fell off his board.
 Only once did a tiger come after us. It was a 10 ft plus day, I got driven down to the bottom pretty hard. I was wearing a wetsuit top because you know how cold the river water gets.
 John, the lifeguard said that it was an easy 15ft Tiger. We all made it in. I took my wet suit off and then realized that I hard been cut  and had been bleeding for awhile. Everyone was giving me stink eye!!!
 Yeah, with as much digging going on in Hilo, I am not surprised you saw a Hilo bottle at the market.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## rockbot (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SC pontil collector
> 
> I have had Tigers bump me out in the line up. Once, I was sitting next to a friend and he was bumped so hard he fell off his board.
> Only once did a tiger come after us. It was a 10 ft plus day, I got driven down to the bottom pretty hard. I was wearing a wetsuit top because you know how cold the river water gets.
> ...


 
 Wow! lucky times.[] Aumakua maybe.
  I see Australia is getting some crazy attacks lately.

 Hey carobran, what type of bottle?


----------



## carobran (Oct 24, 2011)

it was a 20-30s soda...............the embosing was very weak..........not worn,the bottle was minty,but i could barely read it............ill take a better look next weekend[]


----------



## rockbot (Oct 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> it was a 20-30s soda...............the embosing was very weak..........not worn,the bottle was minty,but i could barely read it............ill take a better look next weekend[]


 
 May have been tumbled. Was it clear or green?


----------



## carobran (Oct 24, 2011)

i _think _it was green...[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i checked on the bottle,its a HILO SODA WORKS[]


----------



## Dabeel (Oct 30, 2011)

These guys have popped out at me while digging and the first time had me jump about a foot backwards. Since then I don't mind em too much, but they sure aren't attractive critters........known as the Jerusalem Cricket.

 Doug in Oakland


----------



## carobran (Oct 30, 2011)

did ya have to take such a detailed picture?[8|].............im glad they dont sell those at the bait shop[:'(][]


----------



## rockbot (Oct 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> These guys have popped out at me while digging and the first time had me jump about a foot backwards. Since then I don't mind em too much, but they sure aren't attractive critters........known as the Jerusalem Cricket.
> 
> Doug in Oakland


 
 Wow, thats a good picture. You must have a pretty darn good camera. What size is that cricket?


----------



## Dabeel (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Rock,
 That one was about an 1 1/2"....usually 1-2" in length that I've seen.
 I like to get National Geograhic style shots when possible....Here's one of "Esmirelda the spider" that hangs in our kitchen window every night this month...perfect for Halloween ...See Below

 Doug


----------

